

What is the best linux laptop out there now? - simonebrunozzi

I am looking for the best Linux laptop available right now - either with pre-installed Linux, or a relatively painless way to install it.<p>In this case, let&#x27;s say that cost is not a big issue.<p>Light, 13 or 14 inches, and powerful.<p>Suggestions?
======
dezb
Apple's 13" MacBook Air running any linux distro is crazy but good.. OS X
native is the single best platform but if you're Linux orientated then Ubuntu
on a MacBook Air 13" is insanely good.. and low cost.. even new!!

~~~
CyberFonic
I only just saw your post. Did you experience any issues getting Linux to run
on 13" MBA? I tried running Ubuntu 12.04 on a MBP (with an non-Apple SSD) and
it just wasn't quite right.

------
CyberFonic
I really want good battery life, so I would go for a 13" MacBook Air. I
believe Linus Torvalds uses MBA to run Linux. Unfortunately I couldn't find
much information on what the gotchas are. My MBA still runs Mavericks and I
run Linux on an old HP notebook - the battery life is just too short for any
serious work on the road.

~~~
misframer
He uses a Sony Vaio Pro now[0].

[0]
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2014/06/09/linus...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2014/06/09/linus_torvalds_creator_of_linux_programming_language_answers_interview_questions.html)

------
SamReidHughes
If you're going to say "powerful," a Lenovo Thinkpad T440p with quad-core CPU.

If that's not light enough, then...a Thinkpad T440s. Or a Dell Latitude E7440.
Wait, I mean, a Panasonic Let's Note LX3.

------
dezb
Dell Latitude e7240 is damn good with Ubuntu 14.04 desktop on it.. pick one up
on eBay for a reasonable price.. 12", SSD, quad core i7..

------
Ad_Nauseam
Lemote Yeeloong

